

ASK HN: Git client for windows? - dawie

I want to host my source code on GitHub, but I want to be able to access it from my windows machines, using a MS Windows program. Any Ideas?
======
nostrademons
There's a MinGW port:

<http://code.google.com/p/msysgit/>

Never used it myself, but heard fairly good things about it. It's officially
beta quality, which means that some of the corner cases don't work right, but
I've heard that common usage is fairly stable.

